# Phd experiences?



## Anth

Hello expats!

I'm thinking of moving to New Zealand to study for a Phd and was wondering if anyone had any experiences down there. Chances are it will be in Dunedin. I spent three months in New Zealand last year and loved the place, but what is it like for an extended period of time (3 or 4 years), Has anyone done a Phd over there? I know Dunedin gets quite cold, so I'm prepared for that, but does anyone know what student life is like?

Thanks

Anth


----------



## topcat83

Anth said:


> Hello expats!
> 
> I'm thinking of moving to New Zealand to study for a Phd and was wondering if anyone had any experiences down there. Chances are it will be in Dunedin. I spent three months in New Zealand last year and loved the place, but what is it like for an extended period of time (3 or 4 years), Has anyone done a Phd over there? I know Dunedin gets quite cold, so I'm prepared for that, but does anyone know what student life is like?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anth


Not sure about PhD student life, but my friends kids seem to love it there. I think it's a lovely city too - although we have only been there in the summer!


----------



## Darla.R

I know a little but the forum's acceptable use policy (3.5) prevents me from making links to other sites where there is information is unless I have the permission of the copyright holders.

Sorry I can't help you, I can only suggest that you use NZ's google to look for results under the search term "NZ education system universities"


----------



## kiwigser

Anth said:


> Hello expats!
> 
> I'm thinking of moving to New Zealand to study for a Phd and was wondering if anyone had any experiences down there. Chances are it will be in Dunedin. I spent three months in New Zealand last year and loved the place, but what is it like for an extended period of time (3 or 4 years), Has anyone done a Phd over there? I know Dunedin gets quite cold, so I'm prepared for that, but does anyone know what student life is like?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anth


Unfortunately most of us on here, finished our education before emigrating, but I hope to be corrected. 
I suppose you have found the Otago website :New Zealand Doctorate PhD Directory. Doctorate PhD in New Zealand. Study opportunities and academic degrees in New Zealand, version: 2011-04-08,1608781658

I have heard only positive things about student life in Dunedin, I believe it is the life in Dunedin. They seem to be like students the western world over and enjoy their escape from parents.


----------



## Anth

Thanks for the replies guys. I thought Dunedin was the big student city over there so it would be good to study there. Looks like quite a good university as well.

Darla. I assume you mean the other expat forum where people voice their anger at New Zealand? I've had a browse at it but I wanted to hear a more balanced argument. That place seems to be a forum for people who simply hate New Zealand.


----------



## Darla.R

You'd be better trying sites like the Otago University Student's Association.

Link up with the people there via social media (Facebook and Twitter)

Be sure to ask about the standards of accomodation that are available and how much it costs.


----------



## Anth

Darla.R said:


> You'd be better trying sites like the Otago University Student's Association.
> 
> Link up with the people there via social media (Facebook and Twitter)
> 
> Be sure to ask about the standards of accomodation that are available and how much it costs.


Thanks. Thats one place I didn't think of looking


----------



## topcat83

Anth said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I thought Dunedin was the big student city over there so it would be good to study there. Looks like quite a good university as well.


It has a good medical school too, so if you fall ill you'll be in the right place


----------

